# scientist vs God



## bigheavyq (Jun 22, 2006)

God is sitting in Heaven when a scientist says to Him, 
"Lord, we don't need you anymore. Science has finally figured out a way to Create life out of nothing. In other words, we can now do what you did In the 'beginning'."
"Oh, is that so? Tell me how.." Replies God.
"Well, " says the scientist, "we can take dirt and form it into the
Likeness of You and breathe life into it, thus creating man."
"Well, that's interesting, show Me."
So the scientist bends down to the earth and starts to mold the soil.
"Oh no, no, no..." interrupts God,

( I love this! )
"Get your own dirt."


----------



## bigheavyq (Jun 30, 2006)

does anyone like this?


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Jun 30, 2006)

'tis mildly funny


----------



## Civbert (Jun 30, 2006)

It's very funny - it's all in the delivery. Bet it works better live, not as much a text joke.


----------



## gwine (Jun 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Civbert_
> It's very funny - it's all in the delivery. Bet it works better live, not as much a text joke.



Well, I snorkled  when I read it, probably because I read a lot and think better in images (which text is.)


----------



## turmeric (Jun 30, 2006)

I enjoy telling that one. Then there's the one about the atheist walking through the woods, enjoying all that Evolution has "made", when he comes face-to-face with a grizzly bear. He prays, "Lord, save me from the bear!" The action freezes; bear poised to spring, and God says something like" Now you believe in Me" and the guy says "Alright, if You can't save me at least make the bear a Christian!" Everything is back in motion, the bear folds its paws, bows it's head and says, "Lord, for these things which we are about to receive from Your bounty..."


----------

